# Viper and Vine



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone have, or know the email address for Viper and Vine? I have emailed them on what I think is the right email account reference Rosy Boa's.

I can't phone them as I'm off the coast of Norway with no signal :bash:

Regards,
Karl :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

karlh said:


> Does anyone have, or know the email address for Viper and Vine? I have emailed them on what I think is the right email account reference Rosy Boa's.
> 
> I can't phone them as I'm off the coast of Norway with no signal :bash:
> 
> ...


I had a friend who did work placement with them, I'll email her : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I had a friend who did work placement with them, I'll email her : victory:


 
while you're doing that i'll look on the website :whistling2:

[email protected]


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> while you're doing that i'll look on the website :whistling2:
> 
> [email protected]


lol I assumed they'd have had that one seeing as they've already emailed what they think is the right address


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried that email address twice last week? Maybe they don't check that often? Thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

the odd time ive emailed them its been someone different to matt who's replied so dont know who is in charge of the emails would've thought a week was long enough tho


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

They have Proven Pairs of Mid Baja Rosy Boas in stock and I'd like a pair if still available?

Failing that I will see what Hamm has to offer :2thumb:


----------

